# Making clockwork permanent



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

OK, so I'm back again. We got my buddy's phone rooted, and I'm trying to make his recovery permanent.

The instructions I read talked about going into ETC and finding install_recovery.sh and changing some permissions. When I was with him yesterday I tried doing it, but the file wasn't there and his computer was down. I figured we'd have to flash clockwork again without booting into it to fins the file, but he's at his house now and just flashed it and the file still isn't there.

My nexus has two etc files; one in the main list and one under SD card I think. Any reason why it isn't showing up, or are we looking in the wrong place?

LTE, Liquid 1.3 Nexus
.•°Imo's 3.3, stock voltages
.•°v6'd


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

What stage is the phone at now? Read on other thread the phone was on gummy. Is that still the case? The file should be under /system/etc/ if its not there it shouldn't be overwriting cwm. If your goal is to end up on tweaked or eclipse, you can flash cwm in Odin. Boot directly into cwm and flashing either of those roms should make cwm stick as the stock recovery overwrite is disabled for you.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

It should stick without editing anything. I'm assuming your buddy took the ota and lost it then. Just re install cwm via Odin and it should stick.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Because if you're on Gummy, you're on some old versions. The easiest and safest way to get everything to the latest base is to flash stock and take the OTA. Once you're at FP1 stock, then you can flash to one of the FP1 roms.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

The reason is you're coming from an old build if you're on gummy. Returning to stock and taking ota update to fp1 ensures you starting out with fp1 kernel and latest modems/radios. For the few minutes it takes im not sure why its an issue. Glad you're happy with where you're at. Hope everything works smoothly 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Ah beat me to the punch lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

Brewer said:


> The reason is you're coming from an old build if you're on gummy. Returning to stock and taking ota update to fp1 ensures you starting out with fp1 kernel and latest modems/radios. For the few minutes it takes im not sure why its an issue. Glad you're happy with where you're at. Hope everything works smoothly
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Ok i see.. Im alright with where Im at but as I learn more about it I will be upgrading more and more.. thank you for your input... I have noticed little things about it but I will be flashing newer roms soon.


----------



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

shrike1978 said:


> Because if you're on Gummy, you're on some old versions. The easiest and safest way to get everything to the latest base is to flash stock and take the OTA. Once you're at FP1 stock, then you can flash to one of the FP1 roms.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Ok,, yea where Im just getting into this i didnt understand why he said I should go back to stock and start over.. I thought he was just being a... you know.. It does make sense though.. Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

ahhhhh, I gotcha. I forget these kinds of things owning a nexus . The thing is, i'm pretty sure he was on fp1 before we rooted, and we haven't touched his radios or kernels so they should be the same (unless gummy comes pre-packaged with a kernel??). I remember reading somewhere (back before the charge got the gingerbread ota) that you had to flash back to ep4, or ee4 I can't remember, before you could flash anything. But yeah, mikey mike got the update last week or something. So it should be straight for him to flash a new rom, correct? He's planning on flashing a kernel here soon anyways, so other than that and the radios, any other reason why he should go back to stock?


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

mikeyscharged said:


> So it should be straight for him to flash a new rom, correct? He's planning on flashing a kernel here soon anyways, so other than that and the radios, any other reason why he should go back to stock?


A couple reasons to go back to stock. Namely piece of mind. If it were my phone I'd Odin back to stock, take the ota, just so I knew for sure where I was at and I was starting fresh and clean. I can't tell you this is 100% necessary but its easiest safe way to go. And flashing a newer build can cause some issues as well. Just to avoid potential issues I'd spend the half hour going to stock and take the ota. Secondly its good practice. If you end up playing around with your phone there's a good chance you'll brick it at some point lol. Odining back to stock has got me and many others out of a jam too many times. 
Edit: just for clarification, when i say peace of mind its really more; an issue to avoid problems. Good chance flashing over an older build will have issues and end up having to Odin back to stock anyway.Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

